# The Soft Sell - headrest sign concept



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

"While Uber discourages tipping, your generosity helps keep this vehicle clean and properly maintained. Should you decide to Pay It Forward through a small donation, future riders will be very grateful."

Too wordy? Feedback please. Note: I drive in a very socially conscious city, so the message is intended to leverage that norm.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

1 star for you and a complain for begging while driving


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lol, you're right, that's probably what would happen.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Definitely too wordy. "Tips Are Appreciated" is all you need.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I was embarrassed for you after reading this. I also felt a very strong ****** chill


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Definitely too wordy. "Tips Are Appreciated" is all you need.


Agree

(1) The jab at Uber seems inappropriate. Your beef is with them and you not the pax
(2) The whole your tip maintains my car just makes me pray I arrive safe

If you want a lot of words write a fukin poem and ask for donations


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you live in a town that is environmentally conscious, you could always try "The more tips I make, the less I drive and destroy the ozone! Thanks for helping the environment with your tips!"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Destroying the ozone is soooo last-millenium. It's "carbon footprint" that we want to minimize. That's why people buy all those brand new Priuses that take tons of energy (most of it fossil fuel generated) to manufacture.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm rocking in a Prius, always get compliments from tree huggers LOL


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It's a great car, rented one once and loved it. But I can buy a lot of gas for the extra $$$ shelled out up front. I would rather buy a Sentra for $18k than a Prius for $24k. Sentra gets like 39 mpg (highway). The $6k savings buys 2k gallons of gas, at $3/gal, which gets me $78k more miles (highway).

Granted the Prius gets like 60 mpg. But I prefer variable costs to fixed costs when operating a business. Lower car payment and then I only have to buy gas on the basis of my Ubering activity.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I got a Prius C one 2013 for 9k


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

* Tip Signs are for Novice Drivers
* Looks Tacky
* Turns your car into a Cab / Shuttle Bus
* Driver looks Desperate

Do a Professional / Safe / Comfortable Ride and the Tips will follow ................


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Titan said:


> * Tip Signs are for Novice Drivers
> * Looks Tacky
> * Turns your car into a Cab / Shuttle Bus
> * Driver looks Desperate
> ...


Dream on


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Titan said:


> * Tip Signs are for Novice Drivers
> * Looks Tacky
> * Turns your car into a Cab / Shuttle Bus
> * Driver looks Desperate
> ...


Lol yea no. I've done over 2k trips and my rating is 4.9 and the tips are non existent. A sign letting customers know that tipping is appreciated can help immensely.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

freshjiive said:


> Lol yea no. I've done over 2k trips and my rating is 4.9 and the tips are non existent. A sign letting customers know that tipping is appreciated can help immensely.


Probably your market ....... Correct me if im wrong but Canadians are known for not tipping on anything ( wait staff, bartenders ) ............


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

As a pax if a driver seems desperate with a sign or like they are begging for money and try to make a pax feel guilty for not tipping than they should get a lower rating.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> As a pax if a driver seems desperate with a sign or like they are begging for money and try to make a pax feel guilty for not tipping than they should get a lower rating.


If you look cool and relax, pax will think tips are not necessary


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jc. said:


> If you look cool and relax, pax will think tips are not necessary


They aren't unless you help a person with luggage or groceries or do them a special favor like making a stop at a store, bank or drive thru.


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Titan said:


> Probably your market ....... Correct me if im wrong but Canadians are known for not tipping on anything ( wait staff, bartenders ) ............


Don't know where you get that idea from, I was a bartender for 6 years and did extremely well. Everyone I know tips and tips well, wait staff, taxi drivers, delivery people.



Lee239 said:


> As a pax if a driver seems desperate with a sign or like they are begging for money and try to make a pax feel guilty for not tipping than they should get a lower rating.


I don't think it seems desperate. Uber created this false notion of tipping is included in the fare. Letting customers know that it's not included in the fare and it's appreciated if they feel like it shouldn't seem desperate. People tip delivery drivers, taxi drivers, wait staff, why not Uber drivers?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

freshjiive said:


> Don't know where you get that idea from, I was a bartender for 6 years and did extremely well. Everyone I know tips and tips well, wait staff, taxi drivers, delivery people.
> 
> I don't think it seems desperate. Uber created this false notion of tipping is included in the fare. Letting customers know that it's not included in the fare and it's appreciated if they feel like it shouldn't seem desperate. People tip delivery drivers, taxi drivers, wait staff, why not Uber drivers?


It's uber's fault, people won't even tip the uberEats deliveries


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Ubers "no tip necessary" policy was done as a way to separate them from the competition. Many passengers select Uber over Lyft or a traditional Cab simply because of their "no tip necessary" policy. This has been etched in stone into our customers heads ............ It will take a miracle / Driver mutiny to get Uber to change course and add a tip within the app function. So good luck to us with that .........................

In the mean time ..... to each his own ............ But I for one don't need a tip in order to be successful driving for Uber ....... If a tip does come my way i always accept and thank my customer ..... BUT......its just gravy on top of the mash potatoes / icing on the cake or a cherry on top of the whip cream


----------



## Psionyx (Feb 9, 2016)

More like a juicy fart dusting of hairy dingleberries on top of the steaming pile.

Not to say I dislike tips. Tips are always awesome. Just keeping the metaphor more in line with earnings quality.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Testing it out


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Testing it out


Let us know how it works out. I ordered a back lit tip sign that should be here in a few days, since I drive at night I need something that is more visible. Will be interesting to see if tips increase.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

freshjiive said:


> Let us know how it works out. I ordered a back lit tip sign that should be here in a few days, since I drive at night I need something that is more visible. Will be interesting to see if tips increase.


Will do. Thinking of getting some kind of cabin mood lighting for night time since the dashcam night vision , while sorta useful, still kinda sucks and will be better with more light to draw from. Which in turn will help with the nighttime sign reading.


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Will do. Thinking of getting some kind of cabin mood lighting for night time since the dashcam night vision , while sorta useful, still kinda sucks and will be better with more light to draw from. Which in turn will help with the nighttime sign reading.


I actually ordered an underdash lighting kit when I ordered my new tip sign. I think if done right it can look pretty cool.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

freshjiive said:


> I actually ordered an underdash lighting kit when I ordered my new tip sign. I think if done right it can look pretty cool.


That does look good. Do you have a link for an info/buy page?


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> That does look good. Do you have a link for an info/buy page?


Sure ill send you the link in a private message


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks bud!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

freshjiive said:


> Let us know how it works out. I ordered a back lit tip sign that should be here in a few days, since I drive at night I need something that is more visible. Will be interesting to see if tips increase.


Update. 20 rides with tip box and sign out, 3 tips ($6) 20 rides with just sign, no tip box, 9 tips, (around $20) 20 rides with just the tip box and no sign. 1 tip. (50¢)

Bye bye tip box. The pax can either hand me the tip, make it rain tips or leave it on the seat.

Side note: one pax told me he would have tipped if I had square since he doesn't carry cash. He gave me a shiny excellent service badge though


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Update. 20 rides with tip box and sign out, 3 tips ($6) 20 rides with just sign, no tip box, 9 tips, (around $20) 20 rides with just the tip box and no sign. 1 tip. (50¢)
> 
> Bye bye tip box. The pax can either hand me the tip, make it rain tips or leave it on the seat.
> 
> Side note: one pax told me he would have tipped if I had square since he doesn't carry cash. He gave me a shiny excellent service badge though


Get a square reader, they're free


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

freshjiive said:


> Get a square reader, they're free


Sounds good, I'd go with this and just carry a portable charger in case.

https://squareup.com/contactless-chip-reader


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Only been doing this for a month, so my sample size is small. That said, I saw Bpr2's sign and got something similar on Etsy for $5, printed and laminated @ Office Depot for less than $4, some shoestring type yarn from Walmart for $3...out $12 for 2 signs. First day was a half day, never made it 10 miles from my house...all trips low single digits...but I got $18 in tips. Today I had a full day $191 in fares and got more tips than any previous day ($37). These 2 days combined have had almost as much in tips as all the previous month.

I simply greet each fare, confirm the destination, then say, "If you need to charge your phone, the black wire is for iphones, the white wire is for Androids. If you're thirsty, please have a bottle of water." Often that's the extent of the conversation and I still get tips. My largest tips come from my XL fares. Tipping has gone from determining when/if I eat lunch to covering gas for the day (16.8 mpg for my minivan). I'll see if the trend holds.

Edit:
Saturday, first fare 1:29pm, last fare 11:06pm (30 min lunch), $117.38 = $13/hr...another $18 in tips...so $15/hr...or tips again paid for gas. Off Sunday & Monday, so I'll continue to see if the trend holds.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

TedinTampa. Those are awesome results !!! Apparently your area the people like to tip more often than mine do.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Ted if you want more tips offer foot massages as well... Stop giving away water!!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

14 trips in 90 minutes resulted in $19 in tips today. Forgot to mention that all trips were in a guaranteed 1.8 boost area


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Putting up a tip jar in the car for tonight's rides. I'll let you guys know how the test run goes tonight. Any tips?? Hoping it increases them!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tomahawk21 said:


> Putting up a tip jar in the car for tonight's rides. I'll let you guys know how the test run goes tonight. Any tips?? Hoping it increases them!


With my tip jar up I hardly had any tips; with a tip sign but no jar&#8230; many more tips. Perhaps it will be different in your area


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Where do you drive at? I find that the few tips I do get come from people I wouldn't figure would tip. Have had a couple college kids tip me.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tomahawk21 said:


> Where do you drive at? I find that the few tips I do get come from people I wouldn't figure would tip. Have had a couple college kids tip me.


Southern California, LA county


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah figured you would be better off in SoCal. Driving in Tallahassee "Florida's Capital City" can be quite interesting sometimes


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

JC, water is appx. 33 cents a bottle for me and considering it, along with 2 charging cables, gets so many surprised customers "wow, 5 star service!" I'll keep offering it. I need something to say. It makes them feel special, and I often say it is part of my XL service. Then they have a whole ride staring at my sign mentioning tips are greatly appreciated. I don't need to mention tips, and as per my post on page 2, I'm apparently killing it in tips. Also, if I drove someone on a hot day, and could not offer a beverage, I would feel discourteous.

Month one, less than $60. Then $73 in 3 days... I feel like some shouting in the desert, "water! Water! There is water in this well"


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Went out for an hour got the same guy twice and with my new jar got 15$ from him.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm running a slideshow, with about 60 of my best shots (I'm a photographer) then on about every 6th shot, it has either my Tipping page, my 5 star page, the drive through / conveniance store policy page...... and also thrown in, are a few of my shots with the the URL of my photography website thrown in. I've already had a bunch of people say they wanted to look at my website later.... so if only 1 out of 100 actually buys an aluminum print from me, that will be substantial too ☺

In only a couple days, in one of the least likely places to recieve tips (a college town with 95% young people on a tight budget) my tips have gone up by probably 400+% ! Also my 5 star ratings have went WAY up ! I swear I had only been getting a rating of any kind on about 1 out of every 6 rides.... Now, I swear it's shot up to 4 out of 6 ! And yes, I know ratings don't put money in your account, but it sure pads you against that A-hole pax who 1 stars you for not letting him drink in your car, or not going through the drive through at 1:30am...

After only a couple days, my tablet experience has been so positive, I'm thinking I will probably get another one for my passenger side dash in the next week or two...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> my tips have gone up by probably 400+% ! Also my 5 star ratings have went WAY up ! I swear I had only been getting a rating of any kind on about 1 out of every 6 rides.... Now, I swear it's shot up to 4 out of 6 ! And yes, I know ratings don't put money in your account, but it sure pads you against that A-hole pax who 1 stars you for not letting him drink in your car, or not going through the drive through at 1:30am...


The padding is what I'm more happy about. Before the sign went up maybe 1 in every 7-8 pax rated. Now my 5* has skyrocketed as well as my tip counts . I'm now not losing any uber income in gas. Tip money is buying my gas now.



Tomahawk21 said:


> Went out for an hour got the same guy twice and with my new jar got 15$ from him.


That's awesome!  various markets are different I guess. My tip box must have seemed overly desperate with the sign also up, and the tips hardly came in.

After I took out the tip box; paxs just hand me the cash and enjoy the entire thank you exchange. Makes them feel good that they can see their good deed make me happy I guess.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Titan said:


> * Tip Signs are for Novice Drivers
> * Looks Tacky
> * Turns your car into a Cab / Shuttle Bus
> * Driver looks Desperate
> ...


Couldnt be more wrong. I'm pulling in an extra 50 to a 100 a week with my sign, and am writing a 4.86 rating. The 50 to a 100 could go up if I talked to passengers and doesn't turn libertarian podcasts on the whole trip.

I don't care about tacky. I care about revenue and profitability. Looks desperate? I dont care about that either. Hell, Uber is nearly indentired servitude. I'll be tacky and desperate and keep bringjng in an extra 100 or so, without any extra work.

You can keep your "dignity." I'll keep the cash.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Dukedawg said:


> Couldnt be more wrong. I'm pulling in an extra 50 to a 100 a week with my sign, and am writing a 4.86 rating. The 50 to a 100 could go up if I talked to passengers and doesn't turn libertarian podcasts on the whole trip.
> 
> I don't care about tacky. I care about revenue and profitability. Looks desperate? I dont care about that either. Hell, Uber is nearly indentired servitude. I'll be tacky and desperate and keep bringjng in an extra 100 or so, without any extra work.
> 
> You can keep your "dignity." I'll keep the cash.


Sorry Duke ..... i beg to differ  I'm making MORE tips then you without all the added clutter & pressure .............I have found that passengers who tip / decide to tip, prefer to hand the cash to you while thanking you ............ It's so much more personal then stuffing a few dollars / loose change down a box  You must be a Rookie


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Titan said:


> Sorry Duke ..... i beg to differ  I'm making MORE tips then you without all the added clutter & pressure .............I have found that passengers who tip / decide to tip, prefer to hand the cash to you while thanking you ............ It's so much more personal then stuffing a few dollars / loose change down a box  You must be a Rookie


Beg to differ all you want. Do what you want. Doesn't matter to me one bit.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Upgrades!!! Put them up after today's shift. Which ironically included one trip with a pax stating she would tip in app or with cc since she didn't have any cash on her and I had to explain to her about the no tipping in the uber app. In which she got rather annoyed about, and said that she'll e-mail uber to complain that it's not fair to drivers. She got 6*

The number of pax that have told me they'd tip if through app or with cc and had no cash to do so has been 17 out the last 50 rides. The other pax either didn't tip or tipped between $1-$10 each.

Edit: haha, no I don't drive in flip flops. As soon as I get home I take off the work shoes and put them on.


----------



## baldmandrvr (Feb 7, 2017)

This is mine. What do you think?


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Testing it out


Like the sign, but the phone chargers make the back of your car look like a computer server room IMHO and WADR -



Fishchris said:


> I'm running a slideshow, with about 60 of my best shots (I'm a photographer) then on about every 6th shot, it has either my Tipping page, my 5 star page, the drive through / conveniance store policy page...... and also thrown in, are a few of my shots with the the URL of my photography website thrown in. I've already had a bunch of people say they wanted to look at my website later.... so if only 1 out of 100 actually buys an aluminum print from me, that will be substantial too ☺
> 
> In only a couple days, in one of the least likely places to recieve tips (a college town with 95% young people on a tight budget) my tips have gone up by probably 400+% ! Also my 5 star ratings have went WAY up ! I swear I had only been getting a rating of any kind on about 1 out of every 6 rides.... Now, I swear it's shot up to 4 out of 6 ! And yes, I know ratings don't put money in your account, but it sure pads you against that A-hole pax who 1 stars you for not letting him drink in your car, or not going through the drive through at 1:30am...
> 
> After only a couple days, my tablet experience has been so positive, I'm thinking I will probably get another one for my passenger side dash in the next week or two...


Hey Fishchris - I am also a photographer and I think your idea is brilliant! I had thought about hanging my ipad on the back of the seat with a square reader inserted - adding a slide show, not too bright, would add entertainment and be a conversation starter -


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

joewatt said:


> Like the sign, but the phone chargers make the back of your car look like a computer server room IMHO and WADR -


 Yep  charger is hidden now unless a pax needs it.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Upgrades!!! Put them up after today's shift. Which ironically included one trip with a pax stating she would tip in app or with cc since she didn't have any cash on her and I had to explain to her about the no tipping in the uber app. In which she got rather annoyed about, and said that she'll e-mail uber to complain that it's not fair to drivers. She got 6*
> 
> The number of pax that have told me they'd tip if through app or with cc and had no cash to do so has been 17 out the last 50 rides. The other pax either didn't tip or tipped between $1-$10 each.
> 
> Edit: haha, no I don't drive in flip flops. As soon as I get home I take off the work shoes and put them on.


Where did you get the first sign in the picture?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Speaking of wordy and definitely not a soft sell, came across this on twitter that a rider posted that this was on the back seat for the Pax to read. Ballsy driver right there, maybe he was trying to get deactivated.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

louvit said:


> Where did you get the first sign in the picture?


Uber Lyft Tip and Rating Sign for Rideshare Drivers https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQXU9QU/?tag=ubne0c-20

Took down the square/cc sign. My tips actually went down with it up, and then back up when it was down.

Have had only one cc tip since getting the square and it was priceless "oh I'd love to tip, *giggles* but I only have a cc" "oh I can take that" "oh&#8230;um&#8230;okay could we do $3?" "Sure!"

Priceless


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Speaking of wordy and definitely not a soft sell, came across this on twitter that a rider posted that this was on the back seat for the Pax to read. Ballsy driver right there, maybe he was trying to get deactivated.
> 
> View attachment 117652


VERY VERY VERY wordy


----------



## steveophoto (Nov 4, 2014)

Tips pay for my gas. I don't ask for or expect them they just happen. I am very comfortable taking peoples money for the excellent service I provide.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Uber Lyft Tip and Rating Sign for Rideshare Drivers https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQXU9QU/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Took down the square/cc sign. My tips actually went down with it up, and then back up when it was down.
> 
> ...


Pricy, should be 2 for 10


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

louvit said:


> Pricy, should be 2 for 10


It has paid for itself at least three times already


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> It has paid for itself at least three times already


lol I was just on Amazon and there are so many, I can't decide....I really only like the ones that say tips are NOT included in fare..... I think lot's of pax think they are, that's what I'm getting from people even with my paper sign


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I have been wanting to redesign mine. I'll try to make some up today. If successful, I will add pics that can be printed. Otherwise, follow the link in my signature to see how from start to finish it is $12 for 2.

Some signs I worked on today. The double page one is going to be for me and my Sis-in-Law who will be driving my van when I'm not. Constructive criticism welcome.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

louvit said:


> lol I was just on Amazon and there are so many, I can't decide....I really only like the ones that say tips are NOT included in fare..... I think lot's of pax think they are, that's what I'm getting from people even with my paper sign


The sign I linked to says that.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> The sign I linked to says that.


that's actually the one I like.... I may pull the plug on them, Screw begging like I said my paper sign is working an real sign can't be worse....I may order now....


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

I'm seriously thinking of putting up one or two humorous posters unrelated to tipping to get the passengers in a better mood and indirectly encourage tipping that way. Maybe a poster from the Propaganda Remix Project or something like this:

/photo.php?fbid=1460705390639358&set=gm.1289475534505510&type=3&theater

(Add facebook d0t c0m at the beginning to get to the link, I'm not allowed to post links yet).


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

"Tipping your driver reminds us to forget where you live"

"This is a friendly mugging, let's not make this awkward"


----------

